

Ask HN: Venues/Space in SF for next SFHN meetup? - lowglow

Hello San Franciscans and all!<p>We have @dshaw from NodeUp speaking at our next event about Node and other things!<p>We're still looking for a venue and hopefully you can help us. We need to find a place that can hold around 30-50 people comfortably. If you're interested in helping out, let me know at @dpg on twitter, or dan.p.gailey at gmail dot com. Thanks for your help!<p>-d
======
lowglow
<http://sfhackernews.com/> if you want to sign up for our newsletter to get
info on our meetups.

